# Basque: polit hori



## Maiteh

A friend of mine always tell me "Pedori", in Basque. Does anybody can tell me what does it mean?

Thanks a lot for your help

Agur!


----------



## outofspace

Kaixo,
"Pedori" doesn't mean anything, but if that's how it sounds to you then I would guess that it's "polit hori", which means he/she is calling you "pretty".


----------



## Orreaga

Hello,

What is the context in which your friend uses it?  Could it be Berori/Bedori?  It's a polite form of address.  Why don't you ask your friend what it means and let us know??


----------



## outofspace

I don't think it would be "berori" as that is a very polite and old-fashioned form used to address authority figures (like priests) and it wouldn't make sense to use the word by itself in that way. I'm guessing that your friend says rather than writes that word to you and "pedori" is how it sounds to you? If so, "polit hori" seems the most likely thing to me. But I agree with Orreaga, why don't you just ask him/her what it means .


----------



## illerdi

Maiteh said:


> A friend of mine always tell me "Pedori", in Basque. Does anybody can tell me what does it mean?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help
> 
> Agur!



Could it be "pedorri"?


----------

